# New Doe



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I bought a fancy doe. I think she's pretty cool. I bought
her from another member of The Goat Spot who can identify
theirself if they feel like it.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She looks really nice! Congrats!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She looks nice! I wouldn't mind having a doe like that in my heard!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She's really kind and quiet. I partnered her up with that little
snubian doe from another post. I didn't want the heathen milkers
giving her a hard time. She could take them easy of course, she
out weighs them by quite a bit, but she's too nice to have a bad
introduction. It would have bummed me out. She is *big*!
She treats the little snubian like a favorite little sister.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Im so glad she befriended the Snubian!! I kind of miss her but I know one of her pen mates doesnt, everytime I fed minerals Lady Derringer would ram into her.
Yeah she's definitely a big girl! Her neck will lengthen out as she matures.
Thank you so much! :wink:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Oh Im so glad she befriended the Snubian!!
> Thank you so much! :wink:


The snubian is showing LD how to browse their paddock and LD is 
showing the snubian how to shut up and behave. Haha. 
No, thank you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

And sorry for not offering you free barn kitties :greengrin:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice! I so want a Boer buckling...Maybe some day!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

She is gorgeous! I love how thick she is! Congrats!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

She's a beaut


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She got grained & alfalfa till about 7mos then straight alfalfa.


----------

